#  Der kleine Patient >   Meine kleine ist 23 monaten und läuft nicht >

## Cuccio82

Guten Tag,
ich bin fast am verzweifeln. Meine Tochter ist(Frühgeburt) ist fast zwei Jahre und läuft nicht. Vor kurzem hat sie angefangen zu krabbeln und alleine aufzustehen aber sie macht keine richtige schritte (sie geht auf die Zehenspitze). Ich muss auch noch dazu  sagn dass wir über einem Jahr bei der Physiotherapie sind und beim Neurologe. Jetzt möchte sie meine kleine eine hirnwasserentnahme durchführen Grund: da sie zwar Fortschritte macht aber langsam und weil sie spielerisch und Sprache zurück ist. (sie wächst zwei sprachig auf). Was sollen wir machen,ichmöchte es meine kleine nicht antun weil sie sagten mir eskönnte auch kein Befund rauskommen.
Herzlichen dank

----------


## anker

Hallo, wie früh is die kleine denn geboren und welche Startschwierigkeiten hatte sie? Seit ihr in einer Frühförderstelle? Wie entwickelt sich die Kleine in deinen Augen? Was sagt dein Gefühl?

----------


## Sakura

Hallo Cuccio, 
ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle nicht soviele Sorgen machen - auch wenn das blöd klingt. Meine Tochter war keine Frühgeburt, sondern nur 2 Wochen vorm Termin und lief auch erst mit 2 Jahren!  
Und die eine Kinderärztin hat immer gemeint, dass ist unnormal bla bla ^^ und alle anderen meinten, dass wird schon.  
Meine Tochter ist jetzt 2 Jahre und 7 Monate und keiner sieht, dass sie sich soo lange hat tragen lassen  :Zwinker:   
So eine massive Untersuchung würde ich NIE machen lassen, aber dass muss jeder selber wissen! 
Ich wünsch Euch alles gute. LG Kati

----------


## Charles Brandon

> (sie wächst zwei sprachig auf)

 Ich habe gelesen, daß Kinder, die zwei- oder mehrsprachig aufwachsen, am Anfang eine leichte Verzögerung in der Sprachentwicklung durchmachen. Aber die Verzögerung wird später aufgeholt und dann ist die Mehrsprachigkeit ein ungeheurer Vorteil fürs ganze Leben. Wichtig ist, daß die Sprachen nicht vermischt, sondern immer streng getrennt werden!

----------


## Meili

Hallo,  
vielleicht solltest du mal mit der Kleinen zur Osteopatin gehen. Leider muß sie oder er oft noch selbst bezahlt werden, manche Kassen zahlen aber. Wir haben hier eine sehr gute Osteopatin und sie hat schon kleine Wunder vollbracht bei kleinen Kindern. Und die sagt dir dann auch, was normal ist und was nicht. 
Ich würde auch 1000 mal überlegen, ob ich Hirnwasser ziehen lasse... 
Schreib mal, was draus geworden ist. 
Übrigens ist Krabbeln viel viel wichtiger als laufen. 
Fördere das Krabbeln spielerisch, wenn sie es noch nicht so oft macht. Und wenn sie schon steht ist das doch toll, das Laufen kommt irgendwann von allein.  
Ich drücke die Daumen und würd echt mal einen Osteopaten drauf schauen lassen, wer weiß, viellecht ist so einiges verschoben im Körper, das bekommen die meist wieder hin. Je früher desto besser. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jedes neugeborene Baby da vorgestellt werden. 
Liebe Gruß Liane

----------


## Franzl

Die Entwicklung des Kindes läuft bei jedem anders ab du solltest dir nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Fördere das Krabbeln und lobe sie wann immer sie krabbelt oder läuft. Das wird sie antreiben und in ein paar Monaten wirst du bestimmt nur noch darüber lachen was du dir damals für Sorgen gemacht hast.

----------


## Catyline

Hallo Cuccio82, 
es ist nichta ungewöhnliches, das Frühchen später anfangen mit reden, laufen und vielen anderen Dingen. Verzichte im Moment auf eine Hirnwasseruntersuchung, gerade weil oftmals kein Ergebniss dabei rauskommt. Mein Neffe ist auch ein Frühchen und hat sich bis zum 3. Geburtstag tragen lassen, der hat keine Lust gehabt zulaufen. Du gehts in die Physio ... herzlichen Glückwunsch, viele machen das nicht! Die Entwicklung kommt ganz leise und freu dich über jeden neuen "Schritt" den dein Mäuschen macht. Entwicklung braucht Zeit!
Erst wenn die Entwicklungsverzögerungen so immens sind, dass sie nicht mehr aufholbar wären, würde ich zu dieser Untersuchung gehen.  
Ich wünsche Dir Zeit und Geduld, jedes Kind entwickelt sich anders und jedes in seinem Tempo. 
LG

----------


## Untermieter

Mach gar nix, das kommt von alleine!

----------

